# 30 PPI Poret foam dense enough for ELB/guppy fry?



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking to get some corner HMF filters for colonies of Endlers or wild-type guppies (in separate tanks). As per SwissTropicals, 45 PPI foam is recommended for "tiny fish fry or shrimp". My newborn fry are significantly bigger than the average small egg layer fry, so I wonder if 30 PPI foam is dense enough for them.

Are there any ELB/guppy breeders in this forum? Please share your experience.

Thanks in advance,
Michael


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I have some 30 ppi that I use in a sump, I dont think that there is any way a fish could pass through it. Is that what your asking? I would think 20 or 30 would be fine for a corner hattenfilter 

I use 20 for my 10 gallon fry tanks with good success. Lots of beneficial bacteria that they fry graze on.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. 

Your fry tanks have cichlid fry? How do they compare in size with the average guppy fry?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I've had small geophagus fry with yolks sacs still attached so very similar size

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

